

Ask HN: What VoIP solution do you use for remote pair-programming? - almog

Next my team is splitting between continent.
To prepare for this move, we started using tmux (I highly recommend Brian P. Hogan tmux book (http://pragprog.com/book/bhtmux/tmux).
While tmux is awesome and it's a shame we haven't used until now, Skype and Google Talk's connection isn't stable enough for an 8 hour pairing session, we need a more stable solution.<p>I've heard about Mumble (https://github.com/mumble-voip/mumble) but haven't yet tried it.<p>What VoIP solutions do you use for pairing?
======
lemonade
If you want a command line client, try the sip example client that is part of
the SIP SIMPLE client SDK at <http://sipsimpleclient.com>. If you want a GUI
you can try Blink (<http://icanblink.com>). Both work great with Sylk server
(<http://sylkserver.com/>) on the server side.

------
noonespecial
We gave up on trying to run software on the dev machines for VOIP and went
with GrandStream GXV-3175's (with asterisk in the middle on a datacenter
server).

It was expensive (like $300 each) but it works better than any software
solution we could find, even Facetime.

~~~
almog
What free softwares did you try before going for GrandStream?

